# WTB - KATSURA GTR - PREFERABLY RECARO BUT MAY ACCEPT PRESTIGE



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi,

After a Katsura Orange GTR - Recaro preffered but can look at prestige. Have 60k budget and would prefer to have a private deal. I know there are a few Trade cars on Autotrader but would like to save as much as possible dealing private. Ive sold my GTR so funds are ready. Please call, text, whatsapp or email me if you have a car you want to part with. Tel 07944797878. Thanks


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

bump... still searching...


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Car purchashed. thank you


----------

